# Please share how you photograph your rhinestone shirts for website display



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay. I'm actually pretty good at photography. I guess that just applies to photography of people, though. I've learned that I stink at photographing rhinestone shirts.  

I cannot get good photos of my black tees with rhinestone designs on them. I don't know what the secret is. Would someone mind telling me how you photograph your shirts?

I've tried hanging them up, but then the shadows of the waves of the fabric don't look good. So now I'm laying them on the countertop and standing over them, but the flash washes out the shirt and stones. But if I point the flash up (have a good detachable flash) then the rhinestones don't show up. I've put a light on them, and the flash really freaks out with that. The black shirts look gray, the stones barely show up.....

I look at other websites and the rhinestones and shirts look great. 

Does anyone have any suggestions to me so that I can show my samples on my website? Thanks so much.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

We actually use realistic t-shirt templates to show off our designs to clients. We even simulate the rhinestone or rhinestud looks using Photoshop. This method gives our clients a very nice and realistic representation of how the designs will look on the final product.

On our ordering website, we chose to just display Photoshop representations of our designs on black backgrounds instead of on t-shirts. When we work directly with clients, however, we show the designs on t-shirt templates.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Go outside on a sunny day and set up in the shade, turn the flash OFF and take the picture. This works best for me. No glare bouncing off the stones from the sun or the flash, and the photo is clear. Of course it also helps if you have a good camera.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Also, I take a piece of fabric or card board and lay it on the ground and place the shirt on top, then use a ladder to shoot from above. I then use photoshop to delete the background.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Have a look at the Table Top Studio website for everything you ever wanted to know about small product photography.

I also use a HDR utility (Photomatix) to exposure blend shots of mother of pearl for one of my websites.

-James


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> Go outside on a sunny day and set up in the shade, turn the flash OFF and take the picture. This works best for me. No glare bouncing off the stones from the sun or the flash, and the photo is clear. Of course it also helps if you have a good camera.


This is great information. I am going to try it today.


----------



## zhuLiliang (Jun 15, 2010)

taking a clear photo is the best way. If you can invite someone who are familar with the wedding photograph, it will be helpful. For crystal and rhinestone, it is difficult to take a good photo for them. I have deal with them for about 8 years, but I never take a good photo by myself.


----------



## Donchaknow1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Leap,
I'm no photographer either, but all that work in getting a great pic of your samples isn't necessary!
I had the same problem 2 years ago, with a $900 digital camera. If you're on a budget, it rains for 5 days straight and cannot afford expensive software? Try this method that I use.
Cut all the lights off. Use a small light source, like a small table lamp behind you, to the left or right of you. I use a plain black background, i.e., black construction board? As a matter of fact, I have all colors to demonstrate what my transfer will look like, on different background colors.
The black background is on my wall, between 3-4' High. Once the transfer is in place, the light source is behind me, my office door is closed, I snap. This brightens the rhinestones and also add the flash reflections , as if it was taken outside.
I always make sure that I'm just below my transfer, to ensure no flashback in my pic.
This isn't law, it's just what's worked for me for FREE!
Good Luck! Below is an example
Hello Kitty Turquoise Hotfix Iron-On Rhinestone Transfers


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Donchaknow1969 said:


> Hello Leap,
> I'm no photographer either, but all that work in getting a great pic of your samples isn't necessary!
> I had the same problem 2 years ago, with a $900 digital camera. If you're on a budget, it rains for 5 days straight and cannot afford expensive software? Try this method that I use.
> Cut all the lights off. Use a small light source, like a small table lamp behind you, to the left or right of you. I use a plain black background, i.e., black construction board? As a matter of fact, I have all colors to demonstrate what my transfer will look like, on different background colors.
> ...


Also great information. I'm going to try this method also. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Donchaknow1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Also great information. I'm going to try this method also. Thanks for posting.


 No problem...A small business, on a small budget....Big IDEA'S...Lotsa creativity to make it work!
Your Welcome!


----------

